# Haunt news for Hauntcast 8



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

If there is any haunt news that you want mentioned on Hauntcast 8, email [email protected] ASAP. Thanks


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Y'know, I was cruising through iTunes and decided to (finally) subscribe to Hauntcast. I saw that there was only 1 review so far, which was positive by the way, so I submitted my own review, positive, by the way.

I submit to my fellow HF members, if you like Hauntcast, why not spend a few minutes in iTunes and give them some good ratings?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I just did. Good idea.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Warrant and Terra, Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am headed over to itunes now!


----------

